# Kayak information needed



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

I have hunted and fished out of my 17' canoe for many years but am getting toooo old to transport this less than stable platform [serious understatement]. My question to you Yakers is 1 Is your kayak more stable and easier to handle in the wind than my conoe. 2 What do you recommend for fishing the Muskingum, Licking rivers, Buckeye and Seneca as to length, width and make? Your input will be greatly appreaciated. Thanks Douglas


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Sit on top kayak, period. If you want a stable, comfortable ride that was built for moving water, the Jackson coosa. About a grand but you'll never second guess the purchase.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Doug, sit on tops are certainly the way to go in my opinion. I sent you a PM, let me know if you'd like to meet up and test mine out. If you're not close to me, maybe someone else will let you test-paddle whatever they've got.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a sit in which I like for the winter paddling i do, but for fishing and comfort sit on top can't be beat. I have three boats and looking or my fourth now (sit on top) for kayak wars.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Love2kayak said:


> I have a sit in which I like for the winter paddling i do,


Can't beat a SIK in cold weather. Look for shorter yaks like the Coosa for rivers. 



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info so far. How about stability in the wind?


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

nethersdoug said:


> Thanks for the info so far. How about stability in the wind?


I'm 72 and canoed for about 35 years, Then I discovered kayaks, and that was the end of canoes. These days, with various physical limitations, I'm using an Ocean Frenzy, which is a short, wide SOT. It's an old man boat -- slow, but stable and comfortable.

IMO kayaks beat canoes in most things -- speed, ease of handling, tracking in the wind. Canoes have an advantage in load capacity, but that's about it.

Jim


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The Ultimate 12 is a good fit for what you describe. It's a canoe/kayak hybrid. I've had mine on at least a dozen different flows and have never tipped it--even standing. One thing that I think many people don't consider is how easy it is to handle out of the water. When you take the seat out, it is only 47 pounds. Plus, its symmetry and open design makes it a snap to lift over your head or carry on your shoulder. SOTs are heavier and a lot clumsier to lift by yourself if that is going to be an issue. Very good seat--especially if you add a couple inches of padding like I did.

I'm sure you would be comfortable shooting out of it too, and you can add camo spray covers for cold weather.


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. Keep it coming. Lots of good info so far.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I agree with everyone on the sit on tops........however...like streamstalker, I went w/an ultimate 12 because of the weight and seating system.....weighing less than 50 pounds and only 12' long, i can toss it up on my jeep by myself w/no problems....much lighter than the sit on tops with their double wall construction.....the big negative to the U-12 in my opinion and where the sit on tops excel is the ease in which you can get on/off in shallow water such as you encounter on the local rivers in jul/Aug.....Hope that helps! Good luck w/your decision.

Mike


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

MIKE*A said:


> I agree with everyone on the sit on tops........however...like streamstalker, I went w/an ultimate 12 because of the weight and seating system.....weighing less than 50 pounds and only 12' long, i can toss it up on my jeep by myself w/no problems....much lighter than the sit on tops with their double wall construction.....the big negative to the U-12 in my opinion and where the sit on tops excel is the ease in which you can get on/off in shallow water such as you encounter on the local rivers in jul/Aug.....Hope that helps! Good luck w/your decision.
> 
> Mike


I don't have any issues getting out, but maybe the extra three inches of padding on my seat helps. Ease of getting in and out was one of the main reasons I bought it. Also, I think it is probably the most forgiving boat you can find for getting in without tipping. You could probably take a running leap into it without falling out.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Streamstalker- you are correct, If I know that I will have to do a lot of in/out, I use a 3-4" thick flotation cushion on the seat and it does help quite a bit.....prior to that, it was hard on my old knees......I've seen some guys build frames to elevate their seats, but I'm afraid to do that on the river because of the higher center of gravity in the rapids.....If I'm not mistaken, the Coosa has a similiar seating system to the U-12 with the added benfit of being able to raise/lower the seat very easily depending on the situation....The Coosa is a great boat.....the weight of it was the deterrant to me because I was afraid I wouldn't be able to get it on my Jeep too easily. Getting old/fat sucks!

Mike A.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Nethersdoug,
I missed your post about the wind.....As far as the U-12 goes, as Streamstalker mentioned, it is a hybrid....it looks like a shallow draft canoe at first glance, you are seated more centrally in the boat than in a 2 seat canoe....I have never had much problem w/the wind.....on a big lake w/some chop, you can take on water....I carry a bailing sponge....they make bow/stern covers which help w/that. My boat has a drop down skeg which i like a lot until it gets gummed up.....They offer rudders for the boat at about $300.00 if you desire.....They also make a 14' model that would be better on the bigger water....The 12' er meets my needs.


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

OK I have been looking on the net. Any recommendations as to where to view, handle and possibly try one. Oh by the way, I hate the thought of a wet rear end. I live East of Newark not far from Dillon.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Only boat besides a canoe that you sit high enough to not get your butt wet is the coosa, in the high position only way to get wet is to dunk, even the low position your going to stay dry. but remember kayaking is not a dry sport! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

It would be a drive for you, but Great Miami Outfitters in Miamisburg has a great selection including the Jackson Coosa and the Native Watercraft line to name just a couple.....they are just South of Dayton off I-75 and are 1 block from the Great miami river where you can take them out for a test drive....

www.greatmiamioutfitters.com/

Mike


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I also live close to Dillion if you ever want to get out and try some of my boats or my buddies, have lots of good paddling/fishing around town to be had.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I disagree with StuckAtHome, the coosa isn't the only boat to stay dry in. I stay dry in my Hobie... except for when it rains on me... like it did yesterday evening  . My feet get wet when I launch and land, other than that I stay dry. Only time I've ever sat in water in my Hobie was when I was in the ocean... and the waves tend not to get so big here in Ohio. I can even handle boat wakes without getting wet. The other distinct advantage of a Hobie is that the pedal-drive system eliminates getting dripped on by the paddle. The Future Beach is dry as well... my wife would never have gone out in it if she had to sit in water. I would think that some simple scupper plugs would keep just about any SOT kayak dry in calm conditions.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The seat in the Ultimate sits on top of the tunnel hull. You would need to put about twenty gallons of water in it to get your butt wet. You can get a bit of water in from a big chop like MikeA mentioned, but I found that adding the front spray cover eliminated almost all of that. If you've got that much chop, what are you doing on the lake anyway?...Life sucks and it's time to go home. It doesn't drain like a SOT, so you do have to sop up the water that you drag in with your feet. I keep a towel on both sides of the tunnel hull and wring them out periodically.


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok Outdoor Source [ Columbus Oh ] has a Native Watercraft Ultimate 12 for $799. Does that sound about right for a new one? Anyone know of a used one for sale by the way?


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

RebelWithACause122 said:


> I disagree with StuckAtHome, the coosa isn't the only boat to stay dry in. I stay dry in my Hobie... except for when it rains on me... like it did yesterday evening  . My feet get wet when I launch and land, other than that I stay dry. Only time I've ever sat in water in my Hobie was when I was in the ocean... and the waves tend not to get so big here in Ohio. I can even handle boat wakes without getting wet. The other distinct advantage of a Hobie is that the pedal-drive system eliminates getting dripped on by the paddle. The Future Beach is dry as well... my wife would never have gone out in it if she had to sit in water. I would think that some simple scupper plugs would keep just about any SOT kayak dry in calm conditions.


Malibu makes a very dry ride as well....my butt don't get wet!


----------

